# Структурные изменения поперечно-остистой мышцы у ребёнка 9 лет



## Наталинка (16 Янв 2021)

Добрый день. Дочь 8 месяцев назад на тренировке по художественной гимнастике получила травму при резком сгибании позвоночника назад. В поясничном отделе образовались протрузии L3- S1. Но поясница не болела, а болел участок Т6-Т10, в котором на мрт была диагностирована гидромиелия. Лежали на лечении в неврологическом отделении областной больницы, но адекватного лечения не получили. Спустя 3 месяца боль стихла, мы вернулись к обычной жизни. Художественную гимнастику оставили, но отказаться от движения совсем не смогли, хотели заняться танцами. После одного  из занятий вернулась тянущая боль в грудном отделе. Немели пальцы обеих ног. Берлитион, нейромультивит, электрофорез. Небольшое улучшение  последовало. Нейрохирург сказал, что ничего страшного, корсет не рекомендовал. После новогодних праздников помогла почистить снег. Режущая боль в пояснице, на уровне L3-L4. Сделали повторное мрт, результаты прикрепляю. Ждем нового приема к нейрохирургу, надеемся на госпитализацию уже в другой регион. Пальцы ног по прежнему немеют. Но боль не простреливающая во всю ногу, стреляет в позвонке. Очевидно это разрывы межпозвонковых мышц? Наш невролог посоветовала дипроспан, но я побоялась колоть этот гкс, слишком много побочек. Нурофен не купирует боль. Что делать до госпитализации? Корсет? Какие обезболивающие? Ребенок не может лежать,  все время двигается, садится. Очень хочу услышать ваше мнение, может быть у кого-то были подобные повреждение.


----------



## La murr (16 Янв 2021)

@Наталинка, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Янв 2021)

Серьезного пока не видно, но болит.
Болит - надо лечить.
Что делайте для решения проблемы боли?


----------



## Наталинка (17 Янв 2021)

Добрый вечер. Спасибо, что откликнулись. Ибупрофен, траумель, нейромультивит. Острая боль пройдет, будем ходить на физиопроцедуры. Завтра едем на новый прием к нейрохирургу. Просто такое чувство, что межпозвонковые мышцы повреждены и боль именно в них, а не протрузиях и чем-то еще.  Меня пугает, что последняя сильная жалоба появилась в позвонке L1, на который до этого не жаловалась совсем, просто оттого, что весь день провела, сидя в машине. Гели в восстановлении глубоких мышц не очень хорошие помощники. Может есть испытанное средство?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Янв 2021)

Есть физиотерапия и от острой боли.
Боли от протрузии - нет.
Это всегда боль от мышц или от суставов.

Тему про задачи и методики лечения боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Наталинка (20 Янв 2021)

Добрый вечер. Консультация детского нейрохирурга была нулевая, она нам ничем не помогла. Реабилитационный центр пока тянет нас брать, якобы не может подобрать лечения, не знаю от чего лечить, от растяжения или протрузий. От ибупрофена, наверное, крапивница на животе, пили 4 дня, пришлось отменить. Пьем нурофен. Больше не знаю,  что давать. До этого уже месяц пили берлитион и нейромультивит.Судя по характеру травмы, должна была пострадать мышца разгибатель, та которая возвращает в горизонтальное положение. Ребенку легче, чуть ссутулившись. Корсет сейчас только навредит? Он ведь эту мышцу вытягивает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

Оденьте корсет, дайте походить. Лучше или хуже?

Анализы за это время сдавали?
СОЭ, СРБ?


----------



## Наталинка (20 Янв 2021)

Анализы не назначали, сдадим сами. Спасибо за ответ.В корсете очень быстро устает. Он полужесткий, грудо-поясничный. Начнем с 30 мин.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

Болит 3-4 поясничный.
Фото в корсете покажите.
Общепринятое лечение:
- медикаменты
- физиотерапия
- массаж
- мануальная терапия
- ЛФК
Все равно остаются и делать надо в первый год каждые три месяца.
Очень нужна хорошая физиотерапия.


----------



## Наталинка (20 Янв 2021)

Да, спасибо, что отвечаете.  Меня беспокоит, что до позвонков больно дотрагиваться. Но в движениях она сильно не стеснена. Записались на узи мышц спины, но еще не скоро. Что значит дегенеративные изменения. Это надрывы？ Или где-то полный разрыв？ Поэтому пока о массаже и лфк речь не идет. Можно Вас попросить посмотреть мрт. Каково Ваше мнение？

«Документы Шарнина С.С._12.zip» - https://yadi.sk/d/IIXRMVauRBEL8g


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

ЛФК делают даже в реанимации, поэтому делать надо.
Массаж, нужен. Не болевой.
Физиотерапия обязательно.


----------



## Наталинка (20 Янв 2021)

Поняла, спасибо. А какие реабилитационные центры Вы можете порекомендовать в Москве и области？


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2021)

Реабилитация?
Если так болит, то лечебное надо.
Как вариант "Голубое"


----------



## Наталинка (20 Янв 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за информацию


----------



## Наталинка (23 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Фото в корсете покажите.


 

Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович. В Вашей практике протрузии дисков у детей с годами все-таки имеют тенденцию к ухудшению, или есть примеры выправления ситуации и жазни без боли？

Не могли бы Вы все-таки посмотреть снимки с МРТ？Прием у спинального нейрохирурга через неделю, сильные ли у ребенка повреждения в поперечно-остистой мышце？ Заранее спасибо








						Документы Шарнина С.С._12.zip
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 206343


Нормально, но фиксировано


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> Не могли бы Вы все-таки посмотреть снимки с МРТ？Прием у спинального нейрохирурга через неделю, сильные ли у ребенка повреждения в поперечно-остистой мышце？ Заранее спасибо
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Диск для скачивания поставьте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович. В Вашей практике протрузии дисков у детей с годами все-таки имеют тенденцию к ухудшению, или есть примеры выправления ситуации и жазни без боли？


Боли от протрузий, едва ли.


----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Диск для скачивания поставь











						Sharnina S S (G) МРТ.rar
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk
				




Добрый день, Федор Петрович, у меня к Вам несколько вопросов, я очень рассчитывпю на Ваше мнение, потому что один нейрохирург нам не помог, а встреча со вторым только через неделю.
1.  Нам не сказали, что за дегенеративные изменения, озвучили только протрузии. 
2. После мрт на следующий день тянущая боль в грудном отделе изчезла, но появилась острая боль в пояснице. Как Вы считаете, при той картине, что есть на мрт, что могло вызвать  изменение локализации боли？До этого на поясницу не жаловалась. Тянуло место, которое соответствует участку гидромиелии. Порвалась какая-то связка？Ребенок весь день тот провел в машине, ездили на исследование.
3. Своим пациентам Вы назначаете Траумель？ Уколы и таблетки？
4. Рекомендуете ли Вы в виде исключения детям хондропротекторы？Например, румалон.
5. Карипаин в борьбе  с  протузиями, по Вашему опыту, имеет положительный результат или это реклама？
6. Нормально ли, что в корсете спина устает еще больше, чем без него？Более 30 мин. выдержать пока не удавалось. Фото выше. 

Буду очень признательна  за любую информацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> 1.  Нам не сказали, что за дегенеративные изменения, озвучили только протрузии.


Это дегенеративные изхмения, но не обаятельно и скорее нет, что это причина боли.


Наталинка написал(а):


> 2. После мрт на следующий день тянущая боль в грудном отделе изчезла, но появилась острая боль в пояснице. Как Вы считаете, при той картине, что есть на мрт, что могло вызвать  изменение локализации боли？До этого на поясницу не жаловалась. Тянуло место, которое соответствует участку гидромиелии. Порвалась какая-то связка？Ребенок весь день тот провел в машине, ездили на исследование.


Невозможно ответить. Раз так все меняется, то это мышцы или истероидная форма.


Наталинка написал(а):


> 3. Своим пациентам Вы назначаете Траумель？ Уколы и таблетки？


Нет


Наталинка написал(а):


> 4. Рекомендуете ли Вы в виде исключения детям хондропротекторы？Например, румалон.


Нет


Наталинка написал(а):


> 5. Карипаин в борьбе  с  протузиями, по Вашему опыту, имеет положительный результат или это реклама？


Нет, но гальванические токи как метод лечения применяем


Наталинка написал(а):


> 6. Нормально ли, что в корсете спина устает еще больше, чем без него？Более 30 мин. выдержать пока не удавалось. Фото выше.


Тогда и не надо, если в корсете хуже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)




----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Федор Петрович, что это？Стеноз позвоночного канала？Это протрузия наша？


----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Большое спасибо за уделенное время. В Вашей клинике детей  тоже принимаете？


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, что это? Стеноз позвоночного канала?


Протрузия.
Принимаем.


----------



## Zorbelka (24 Янв 2021)

Добрый день,не кормите ребенка таблетками  это мышечная проблема,пострадала поясничная мышца которую можно прощупать только через живот ,Траумель пустышка без доказательной базы ,в Москве есть клиники куда можно обратиться ,и там же сделать качественное УЗИ мышц


----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Спасибо за ответ. Да, по всему это мышцы.  Куда Вы посоветуете обратиться, в какую кинику？ И еще к кому лучше идти, нейрохирурги отправляют к ортопедам, а те к неврологам.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> Консультация детского нейрохирурга была нулевая, она нам ничем не помогла.


Добрый вечер.
На сайте есть хорошие нейрохирурги, Вы можете обратиться к ним за помощью.
( по поводу гидромиелии) вам не назначили МРТ головы?
  Нам нейрохирург сказал, что протрузии у детей - это норма. Хотя у сына они появились только после травмы.


----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Добрый, спасибо, что откликнулись.  Я на этом сайте недавно, никогда не думала, что мы так угробим спину ребенку. МРТ и КТ головы делали летом, когда мы лежали в неврологии первый раз. Ничего не нашли, признаков отечности головного мозга не было. С кем из нейрохирургов Вы общались здесь, напишите пожалуйста. Дай Бог здоровья и Вашим детям.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Янв 2021)

@Наталинка, не общалась, но с удовольствием и благодарностью слежу за др. @vbl15


----------



## Наталинка (24 Янв 2021)

Я поняла, спасибо)


----------



## AlexSam (24 Янв 2021)

Наталинка написал(а):


> ...никогда не думала, что мы так угробим спину ребенку. Дай Бог здоровья и Вашим детям.


Спасибо. Взаимно.
Не вините себя. Что случилось, то случилось. Берегите силы, Вам нужно дочь поддержать, настроить ее на скорейшее выздоровление.
Сейчас до постановки диагноза, нужно снять боль, уменьшить воспаление и отек. В быту убрать все нагрузки, поднятие тяжестей. Правильное спальное место, правильное поведение. Никаких прыжков, прогибов, выгибаний. Никаких санок-ледянок!


----------



## Наталинка (26 Янв 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы за это время сдавали?
> СОЭ, СРБ?


Добрый вечер. Анализ крови в норме. СОЭ -2. СРБ <1. Могут ли травмированные мышцы быть невоспаленными？ Значит, спина идет на поправку？Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Янв 2021)

Могут быть не воспалёнными.
Главный признак улучшения - уменьшение боли.


----------



## Наталинка (26 Янв 2021)

Спасибо Вам. Стремимся к этому)


----------

